# A relic of days gone by



## grandpawrichard (Nov 5, 2015)

I took this photo on Lopez Island (here in Washington State). It is a relic of the old Reef Fishing Fleet of days gone by.







My Uncle worked on one of these old boats when he was about 14 years old. He is now 84.  I'm printing it out in 8" X 10", matting it and framing it for a Christmas Present for him. 

Dick


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 5, 2015)

Great picture and history, I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 5, 2015)

Awesome picture. I love the Washington state. It's a truly beautiful state.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Here is another photo of one of the old relics. I apologize for the size, for some reason my 600 X 800 dimension when uploaded to huntingphotos.com turns Huge! This was save at the smallest image size they had:




Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Neat shots of those old relics!  Which reminds me, happy birthday Dick!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Nov 8, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Neat shots of those old relics!  Which reminds me, happy birthday Dick!



 Thank you my Friend! 

Dick


----------

